# Property Inspections



## Waverley (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All 
For Onshore as well as Offshore ,
If you need a property Inspection - Pre Purchase or Investment
I can assist in the Melbourne Metropolitan area .
Fully Insured and a lot of experience with Property Inspections

Message Me or WeChat Building Inspection 

Hope to be of Assistance

Michael


----------

